# Best vape mail ever



## Raslin (14/5/15)

So last night my daughter gave me .....




A stunning granddaughter named Peyton. 

You may now call me Grandpa Raslin

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Riaz (14/5/15)

congrats grandpa @Raslin


----------



## BhavZ (14/5/15)

Congrats grandpa @Raslin


----------



## Keyaam (14/5/15)

Congrats @Raslin


----------



## Raslin (14/5/15)

Thanks Guys. Now I guess I am going to have to get a pipe. A kid can't have a grandpa who does not own a pipe, right.

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (14/5/15)

Congrats @Raslin. Of course you must have a pipe!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ComplexChaos (14/5/15)

Congratulations @Raslin


----------



## johan (14/5/15)

Congratulations OUPA @Raslin .


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/5/15)

Congrats on the new addition to the family! Special times!


----------



## Raslin (14/5/15)

Thanks guys. Just been into see her now. So tiny but sting even though she is a month early.

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80


----------



## Nooby (14/5/15)

Congrats. Enjoy her, spoil her...


----------

